# Tricks for rail jams?



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Noseslides, tailslides and blunts.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Blow the judges. Bet you'll win.


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

270s in or out, Bs board-switch up-Fs board, maybe a 50-50 to 360 out from the cannon ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Switch front board through the corrugated to 270 out. Or blow the judges.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Switch tricks and pretzle outs.


----------



## SnowBunny39 (Nov 23, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Switch front board through the corrugated to 270 out. Or blow the judges.


Everything is about blowjobs now a days.... What I my tongue gets stuck to it just like a metal pole?  hahahaha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowBunny39 said:


> Everything is about blowjobs now a days.... What I my tongue gets stuck to it just like a metal pole?  hahahaha


That just means you should have swallowed.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

back lip or back noseblunt... it may be that i came from skateboarding, but getting the tail over the rail always looks better


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That just means you should have swallowed.


He said to the 17 year old girl.


----------



## SnowBunny39 (Nov 23, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> He said to the 17 year old girl.


I'm 18... Such a huge difference


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Best advice is just do something you can actually land and live to tell about it. Don't hurt yourself trying to impress people...I mean "judges" in their lame blue blazers trying to do what you can. And pretty much just kill it out there.


----------

